# pb carte graphique sortie ADC



## aktrane (3 Novembre 2010)

bonjour

je possede un G5 avec une carte graphique sortant en DVI d'une part et ADC d'autre part.
La sortie DVI marche nikel, mais la sortie ADC me sort un ecran ou il manque une couleur. on voit mais c'est vert. 

je branche dessus un ecran LCD avec entre temps un adaptateur ADC-DVI et DVI-VGA. les adaptateurs ont ete testé séparément, nikel.

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2010)

Quel intérêt de brancher un écran non-Apple sur un port ADC ?


----------



## aktrane (4 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Quel intérêt de brancher un écran non-Apple sur un port ADC ?


et bien .... Comment dire..... Je prone apple, mais mon non n'a pas de lien familial avec Rotchild....
Je suis un passionné, gagnant un salaire normal...

Je ne savait qu'il fallait etre riche pour poser une question. 

Y a t'il un pauvre comme moi qui pourrait m'aider

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2010)

Ah susceptible ? 

Nan, je veux dire quel intérêt de brancher un écran sur CE port alors que l'autre fonctionne bien, double écrans ?


----------



## iMacounet (4 Novembre 2010)

aktrane a dit:


> et bien .... Comment dire..... Je prone apple, mais mon non n'a pas de lien familial avec Rotchild....
> Je suis un passionné, gagnant un salaire normal...
> 
> Je ne savait qu'il fallait etre riche pour poser une question.
> ...


Oulàh faut détendre l'elastique du string ! 

Même question qu'Invité, pourquoi brancher un écran sur le port ADC, avec un adaptateur ?


----------



## lowlucas (5 Novembre 2010)

.....grosomodo, le port adc est prevu pour les ecrans Apple....l'autre port dvi ne te convient-il pas??tu auras la même resolution....


----------



## aktrane (9 Novembre 2010)

lowlucas a dit:


> .....grosomodo, le port adc est prevu pour les ecrans Apple....l'autre port dvi ne te convient-il pas??tu auras la même resolution....


si le port DVI me convient mais je voudrais pouvoir profiter de mon double ecran, pour montage vidéo...
comme je l'ai dit plus haut, un ecran apple ADC c'est beaucoup trop cher

merci d'avance

vivien


----------

